# Who uses a drag mat?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I typically use a 36" Level Lute and then a push broom to work in my top dress. I think I'll buy a 
3' x 5' drag mat to pull around the yard to really work it in and get things super flat. 
I'm sure some of you must be doing the same. Are you happy with the results?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I typically use a 36" Level Lute and then a push broom to work in my top dress. I think I'll buy a
> 3' x 5' drag mat to pull around the yard to really work it in and get things super flat.
> I'm sure some of you must be doing the same. Are you happy with the results?


I haven't used one yet, but pete1313 has one in his journal I will replicate this year and that's what I will use. I tried last year using just a push broom and the results were not stellar 😂


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I typically use a 36" Level Lute and then a push broom to work in my top dress. I think I'll buy a
> 3' x 5' drag mat to pull around the yard to really work it in and get things super flat.
> I'm sure some of you must be doing the same. Are you happy with the results?


ive considered that this year but havent made a final decision yet. I was thinking of using a cocoa drag mat due to it being less abrasive on the grass vs a metal drag mat.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought one towards the end of last season but haven't had a chance to use it yet. I have a small yard so I bought the one you use for a baseball diamond. We'll see how it goes. Definitely better than a push broom.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have this one. If I was pulling it by hand, I would probably get one with a rope handle.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I made a drag broom for topdressing. It works the sand into the aeration holes faster than a mat.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've used one similar to what Ware recommended. It's fantastic. I also used a push broom to work the sand into there. I did my sanding too early in the season though. Make sure you've got vigorous growth.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a metal one that I've used. It works ok, but I still broom it when I'm done.

It does good at spreading out sand for even coverage, and filling in low spots, but it doesn't have a large enough span to bridge over any larger/subtle undulations. In fact, since it is somewhat flexible I find that it contours to the shape of the ground which is not ideal.

I'm planning to weld up a 10' drag frame (like a large level lute) which I have seen others do.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^ One option is to rotate the steel drag mat 90° so that it doesn't flex.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Ware said:


> ^^^ One option is to rotate the steel drag mat 90° so that it doesn't flex.


I did that in my setup as well. Here is the one I made.

pete1313's drag mat

It works really well. One thing though, if you have alot of hills like I do the edge might dig into the turf alittle when turning on the hill/undulations. So when turning go slower.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a 3x3 drag with a rope. It works, I guess, but it's probably a little too light duty to really work the sand into the grass.

I may get a 3 x 5 unit this year


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

XLT_66 said:


> I have a 3x3 drag with a rope. It works, I guess, but it's probably a little too light duty to really work the sand into the grass.
> 
> I may get a 3 x 5 unit this year


I think that's what I used is the 3x5. I have a small yard so it was easy to navigate but I feel like a 5x8 would be better if I had an open yard. Just something with some weight to it.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would like to try the one with the brooms mounted to the underside of the drag.

I as well have a steel 10' frame that I drag around that works well. I like it because it spans the low spots. Do not try dragging it by hand though. It is very heavy.

Dragging with a mat or frame or whatever it is... works really well.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have forgotten about Petes drag mat. That thing is awesome.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> I have this one. If I was pulling it by hand, I would probably get one with a rope handle.


@Ware I am planning on purchasing this mat as well. What do you mean rotating it 90 degrees?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

datcope said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one. If I was pulling it by hand, I would probably get one with a rope handle.
> ...


You would need to remove the hardware on the leading edge and re-attach it to one of the adjacent sides. The steel mesh flexes/rolls up front to back. It is more rigid (will not roll up) side to side.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have the same one as Ware. I folded it in half when I used it the first time to level. But I like the idea of rotating it, I'll try that this year when I put sand down.

Its not just for leveling, I use it to bust up cores after aerating and it was helpful to knock a lot of the slime mold Hurricane Florence left me with last year.

I also used it when I spread ryegrass seed last fall. When I spread the seed a lot of it sat on top of the thick Bermuda canopy. I thought it would be worth a shot to try and use the mat to work the seed in since it does such a nice job with sand. It worked really well getting the seed down through the Bermuda canopy.


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey, I just found out about this thread. There is another option for topdressing... our rotary brush cartridge


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > I typically use a 36" Level Lute and then a push broom to work in my top dress. I think I'll buy a
> ...


Cocoa mats are nifty, and I've used one on golf greens before but they have a couple caveats. The top dressing material must be absolutely dry or else they do not work well. And I'm not sure how one would do on turf mowed around .500" It worked great on greens mowed at .120" but that's bit of a different game altogether.

The steel mats however, are quite versatile and any damage done is pretty minor and usually a non-issue by the time the lawn recovers from an aerate/topdress session.


----------



## papa_bear_1164 (Jul 22, 2020)

TheTurfTamer said:


> I made a drag broom for topdressing. It works the sand into the aeration holes faster than a mat.


THIS!! This is extremely awesome... You, my friend, deserve a patent and millions, no, make that BILLIONS of dollars for this invention. Well done :clapping:


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

How well do y'all think something like this would work if I skip buying a drag mat and use chain link fence?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

How well do you think the drag mat would work on final level for dirt before seeding? I used a wood pallet now need something A little less aggressive.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> How well do you think the drag mat would work on final level for dirt before seeding? I used a wood pallet now need something A little less aggressive.


I used mine before sodding and got it pretty flat. Ofcourse I'll need to sand level in the spring and I plan on using it for that


----------

